# Need tips to socialize an 11 week old V who won't do it on a street



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My V puppy turned 11 weeks today and every time we approach a men or a dog on a street is asking me to lift him off the ground. Two more weeks before the first puppy class but I would like to socialize him before he is 12 weeks old. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Go downtown or mall or any where people walk by and sit on a bench with the pup on your lap. People HAVE to come over to see a pup. They should ask if they can touch your dog. You decide who and who can not. Hyper children should be told "no, sorry we are in training." Make everything positive. Calm children are wonderful.

DO NOT let them *pat* him on the top of the head. A stroke on the side or a finger under the chin.

Enjoy. If they ask what kind of dog. "Hungarian Pointer - A hunting dog."

RBD


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I would add not to pick your puppy up during these times as it will just reinforce his/her nervousness (I know it's tough to not bend over and try to calm them). Just wait for the moment to pass then begin your walk again.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Agrees. Don't pick it up, you are in charge and it will lean quickly to follow your lead. And before you know it you'll be asking how to stop it from pulling!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> Go downtown or mall or any where people walk by and sit on a bench with the pup on your lap. People HAVE to come over to see a pup. They should ask if they can touch your dog. You decide who and who can not. Hyper children should be told "no, sorry we are in training." Make everything positive. Calm children are wonderful.
> 
> DO NOT let them *pat* him on the top of the head. A stroke on the side or a finger under the chin.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody; we are doing much better now. Marcus has now met several dogs, children and adults. He is now 11 weeks old. You were right: we are now taking him for power walks to prevent from pulling and show our leadership. 

RBD: Two questions: 1. Why should not you let people pet on the top of the dog's head? 2. Do you recommend telling people this is a Hungarian pointet and not V. because most people don't know about Vs? I find nobody in my area ever heard about V.

Thanks again,
Ksana.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> RBD: Two questions: 1. Why should not you let people pet on the top of the dog's head? 2. Do you recommend telling people this is a Hungarian pointer and not V. because most people don't know about Vs? I find nobody in my area ever heard about V.


Patting the top of the head makes your pup lower his/her head when someone puts their hand out, as a PAT on top of the head is something a dog will avoid. Not pleasant for the dog.
Have the person instead put their had out so the pup can smell the persons fingers. Then a wiggle of fingers under the chin or a soft smooth rub along the pups sides makes for a happy pup.

Vizsla is the word for pointer in Hungarian, so they are Hungarian Pointers. This lets people know that you have a special hunting dog and not just a pet. A dog that has a heritage that is over a 1,000 years old. One of only 11 AKC acknowledged pointer breeds. A hunting dog requires a higher level of commitment than a pet dog.

Welcome to the HVF.

RBD


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

I had no idea that Vizsla meant pointer !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

SMG said:


> I had no idea that Vizsla meant pointer !


The word Vizsla is of Turkish origin. It means "seek", and is a cross between Erdei Kopo (Transylvanian scent hound) and the Turkish yellow. 
The dog came to life during the Turkish occupation of Hungary and surrounding regions to the south. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=IoRjpAS1idg&feature=related
Used for driven hunts, they work in groups and bark.. Otherwise make perfect pets, really.


----------

